# Video from 1-11-11 PA



## Shortandfat (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a little video of myself and I HATE RUST plowing our lots. 
I have the 95 Chevy 2500 with the Meyers
He has the 03 Chevy 2500 the Boss

Hope you enjoy.


----------

